# Tying new block work into old stone walls



## crome (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello this is my first post here and would like to ask for some advise please.

I am working on a property about 150 years old that is built out of natural sand stone of smallish irregular pieces. The walls are about 600mm thick and the construction is similar to how dry stone walls are made with random sized pieces of sand stone except theses stones are bedded together with lime mortar. The lime mortar has partially degraded but rebuilding the entire property is clearly not an option.

I have to rebuild an entire bay section (now demolished) with 100mm concrete blocks incorporating a cavity.

My question is what would be the preferred method of tying concrete blocks into random sized stone work?

The existing stone work and in particular the lime mortar is in poor condition and basically falls away when you touch it and many of the stones are just small fragments so using a "Firfix" type wall tie is not an option and taking sections of the stone away in order to tooth in the concrete blocks is not really possible as each time I try to cut back the stone work it just crumbles back further.

My thoughts were to drill into the existing stone work and chemically anchor re bar or similar into it to give an anchor for the new blocks.

I would be extremely grateful for any better solutions or advise.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

If you're going to put block into a stone wall.. for whatever reason. I would go with allowing the block to take a front seat. You have to set yourself up though with the work of rebuilding the old wall, demo/tying it in fittingly at their intersection. If the easiest way is to stagger the block in for a better squeeze it would definitely do. Just remember to create a seamless transition. Also, the forum has a Masonry section for a more explained answer.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

U.K.?

An introduction would be in order, with location in profile. :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, you sound like you have a good handle on the situation.

If the stone wall is that fragile,, I would drill and epoxy rods where possible in the most solid areas or as often as possible.

D.


----------



## crome (Aug 13, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> U.K.?
> 
> An introduction would be in order, with location in profile. :thumbsup:
> D.


Quite, I will address the situation. I am not an active member of internet forums and am a little rusty on forum antiquate.

I was actually searching the net for advice and came across this site by chance.

Many thanks for the replies.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

We usually use brickwork when possible to tie in with old stone or similar type walls, as you normally get a better tie.


----------

